# Central NC Spring Meet - 3/27 & 3/28 Attendence Check



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As Drake as indicated in the parent thread: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/75398-central-nc-spring-meet.html

We have decided to try something a little different. We are going to set a location and meet up for 2 days. Some will likely be able to make one of those two days, and hopefully a few will be able to and will want to make it for both days. 

I have confirmed the shelter in the park that we used the last time for our G2G. For those who aren't familiar with Greensboro / High Point - the physical address: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC

1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC - Google Maps

Once you turn into the park entrance (Festival Park) - keep straight on the narrow drive and go through the 2nd gate to the shelter located beside the bathroom (it has power). 

We will determine if we will have vendor support and what the food plans will be as we get a little closer. 

Attendence Check:

1) Drake (The Drake)
2) Jason (bertholomey)


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

1) Drake (The Drake)
2) Jason (bertholomey)
3) Sam (saMxp)

If anyone is driving in from out of town and wants a place to crash, I've got two guest bedrooms available.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Drake (The Drake)
2) Jason (bertholomey)
3) Sam (saMxp)
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)

What day are most people going to be there? I am driving a little over 3 hours and want to make the most of it.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I know Jason and I will be there both days and most likely Sam as well, but I expect Saturday will be the better day for most people as it usually is so I would bet on more people showing up on Saturday than Sunday.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have sent out a couple pm's to guys from NC that I have seen post in the last week. I hope to get a bit more response to this. If you know someone who has attended in the past or might attend - go ahead and send something so they at least see it.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Hey, I lived in Greensboro/High Point for a year. If I have a system by then (which is probably wishfull thinking) I may make it down....My wife's fam is from VA, so it may be an excuse. Either way, I hope you have a good turn out and there are some good systems.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be fantastic! We had some guys from the VA Beach area last time that drove down. Hope to see you there.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

what happened to all our NC guys?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I mentioned it to a guy locally who bought my Alpine - hopefully he will come with his brother. I have also pm'd a couple guys that will hopefully make it. 

The check is in the mail for the shelter for Saturday. The shelter was $70, so if those who attend are willing to chip in a few dollars, that should cover it. 

Drake, did you mention it to the fellas that were at your place for that meet?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Howdy neighbors!! 

Da Jman will be there! Like iwas tellin Drake via PM, this is our busy time, been working 70-80 hrs week sometimes by Fri!! Not really complaining, commisions are nice  Looking forward to connecting up with everyone, even if I don't have a system to show off  Can't wait to hear Jason and Ryans efforts and maybe Drake will have his together in time. I could maybe give demos on how to blow $2000 components 

Jman


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Kickass!
Ill try to make it Maybe Mark and Broc can come too
maybe even Winslow can come .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We would love to have you guys!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I plan on being there!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Drake, did you mention it to the fellas that were at your place for that meet?


Yeah, I gotta contact harv and john, havent seen them on lately though. 

Did we get some vendors to participate in giveaways? 

Ideas for food on both days?


Attendance update:
1) Drake (The Drake)
2) Jason (bertholomey)
3) Sam (saMxp)
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc 
9) ? (chithead)

As the time gets closer can you let us know what day you are able to come or if you are coming both days it would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

I plan to be there on Saturday. My system is in disarray right now (however it does play something resembling music ) but looking forward to meeting some local forum members.

Mike


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It will be great to have you there Mike.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope this p0s weather lets up before then.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, name is Daniel.

I forgot to add that up there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Did we get some vendors to participate in giveaways? Ideas for food on both days?QUOTE]
> 
> I haven't contacted anyone concerning vendors - I was under the impression that Sam was possibly going to contact Ant, etc. Sam mentioned to me that he was thinking of possibly using a detail or detailing products as part of an incentive to get some well known names to make it out. I'm not sure if he has thought any more about that or not.
> 
> Food - when Sam and I spoke by phone - one of the ideas that kind of made sense at the time could be - point out where local resturants are - either fast food or sit down - guys could come and go, could go in groups or singles, could ride with someone to listen while driving. Not as complicated or weather dependent as cooking out, and it won't stick anyone with the pizza bill if guys don't bring cash with them. I don't know if this is too impersonal, but it makes things 'simplier'. What do you think about that?


----------



## TinCup (Jul 25, 2007)

Drake & Jason what's up?

My current project is coming to a end and should be unemployed by then. Planing on making it on the 27th. I don't know if the Celica install will be started and or completed by then. If nothing else, there's been some changes made to the wife's car, I could bring it. Looking forward to hanging out with everyone.

j-man, 70-80 hrs a week. _*You over achiever*_ 

jc


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

g0a said:


> Hope this p0s weather lets up before then.


Maybe you will now get to hear my car Joey....


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

TinCup said:


> j-man, 70-80 hrs a week. _*You over achiever*_
> 
> jc




Tell me about it! I am pretty sure they forget that I am an OLD man! 

Will be great to see everyone again. 

Joey!! You staying outta trouble buddy??

Jman


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to try and make it! Ryan has been talking about this for a while so hopefully I can assemble a group to come with me (and remember why it sucks being in the back seat because i have no rear speakers haha).


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Got some goodies coming in from our good friends at Second Skin and Sound Deadener Showdown!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Outstanding - Thank you Drake!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Updated list and bump

1) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards) Maybe


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

OK guys.... guilty request.

Three weeks after the meet a buddy is having his 40 B-day and it has been determined to be an 80's party. I lost my 80's playlist to a faulty logic board on my iPod. Bring any guilty 80's music you may have stowed away in that dark corner of the room .....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I can hook you up!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll bring what "few" 80s songs I have


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys I just saw this thread, and I'm game to come out for at least Saturday. I'm going to SBN this weekend, but I will be nicely settled back in by the time this meet comes around.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I mapped this and it's about 8.5 hours drive for me according to google. 

Man, I really wish I could get out that way and meet you guys sometime, but that’s quite a haul and I’m trying to not spend any money. 



*crossing fingers for an GA/SC meet sometime in the future*


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Erin- a GA meet will happen. Maybe end of May before it gets too hot.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

woot!


There’s a comp in TN the same weekend you guys are having your GTG. Thank goodness. Otherwise, I’d be really inclined to make the trip. And about halfway to NC I’d be mad at myself for driving so far, LOL!

Hope you guys have a blast. Hopefully I can meet all of you halfway in the future.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> woot!
> 
> 
> There’s a comp in TN the same weekend you guys are having your GTG. Thank goodness. Otherwise, I’d be really inclined to make the trip. And about halfway to NC I’d be mad at myself for driving so far, LOL!
> ...


I wish you could make it Erin! I can understand about the driving time and the cost. I will definitely be interested in meeting up at a GA GTG. I have to hear that sub stage!



Electrodynamic said:


> Hey guys I just saw this thread, and I'm game to come out for at least Saturday. I'm going to SBN this weekend, but I will be nicely settled back in by the time this meet comes around.


It would be great to see you again Nick. We had a good turn out last time with great guys and systems in a pretty nice setting.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Hey guys I just saw this thread, and I'm game to come out for at least Saturday. I'm going to SBN this weekend, but I will be nicely settled back in by the time this meet comes around.


I should be running the new twins at the meet- so you'll have a "demo car" set up as well.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> woot!
> 
> 
> There’s a comp in TN the same weekend you guys are having your GTG. Thank goodness. Otherwise, I’d be really inclined to make the trip. And about halfway to NC I’d be mad at myself for driving so far, LOL!
> ...


Haha, yeah wish you could make it too. Heck I wish I could make it down to your meet in April but the driving distance is a killer, I hope we can have a meet soon somewhere in the middle. 

On another note, I actually have sound in my car now! Now I just gotta do some serious debugging as I have these horrible crackling/popping sounds, lol. and then the wonderful task of tuning... With the endless options I now have with audiomulch I can just imagine how fun thats gonna be!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I am hoping nothing pops up....I would love to meet you guys(and see Jason again)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Would love to have you bro - a lot of guys are looking forward to meeting you and listening to the Camry of course


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jason, I sent you a pm. Go ahead and put me down on the list. I'm looking forward to hearing some good cars and getting some more feedback on mine.

Tim


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Small update

1) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards) Maybe 
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend - probably Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) - probably Saturday


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Jason 


I will be out both days as well 

Jman


----------



## harv226 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey guys, as long as nothing comes up at work I will hitch a ride with John (Tincup). Nothing installed in my car to listen to anyway. But would love to get a chance to put my ears on some good sounding cars.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

harv226 said:


> Nothing installed in my car to listen to anyway. But would love to get a chance to put my ears on some good sounding cars.


That's me. Doubt I'll have anything installed, but it will be nice to meet some enthusiasts from the area and hear their labors of love.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Put me down for the Saturday, as long as I can get a friend to come with me!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> Put me down for the Saturday, as long as I can get a friend to come with me!


If you know Matt Roberts, see if you can drag him up here! haha


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

The Drake said:


> If you know Matt Roberts, see if you can drag him up here! haha


Haha how do I find out who Matt Roberts is? I assume he goes to Clemson? If so that's crazy I didn't think people listened to anything besides Kicker Solobarics here in Clemson the whole 4 years I've been here.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> Haha how do I find out who Matt Roberts is? I assume he goes to Clemson? If so that's crazy I didn't think people listened to anything besides Kicker Solobarics here in Clemson the whole 4 years I've been here.


Hey Jon,

Here are a couple of his builds you can look through - pretty amazing stuff. He is in the Spartansburg area. I think Drake has invited him - reason for the comment. I hope you come up - Ryan has talked about what your plans are, and I really want to check out that Pioneer.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/70829-kevin-k-s-new-build.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/71331-another-matt-roberts-install-bmw-535i.html


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Here are a couple of his builds you can look through - pretty amazing stuff. He is in the Spartansburg area. I think Drake has invited him - reason for the comment. I hope you come up - Ryan has talked about what your plans are, and I really want to check out that Pioneer.
> 
> ...


That's some awesome stuff. I've heard a lot of good things about the Spartanburg area for car audio. It's still a bit farther than a casual drive from the university here though. The closet shop I've seen around here is Master's Car Stereo in Easley, where they sell Focal and Memphis. This is why I went to Ryan for my almighty needs  I hope to meet you soon as well as Ryan did a great job on your car. I just wish I could teleport over there, the long drive doesn't seem too fun haha.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Jon - he did do a fantastic job and he is a great guy to work with. I certainly tried his patience a hundred times with all of my 'what about this one' pm's and emails - he would make a few comments to bring logic back into the equation and give me some information that would get me back on the right track. I am very satisfied with my equipment choices and the install.

You really should come up - we have a great bunch of guys and we have always had a good time.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, I invited Matt but he never replied as to whether he could come or not, I am just going to assume not since he pretty much ignored that email and has since replied to my other emails, lol. 

and yes I can vouch as well for Matt being Very patient, I pretty much did the same thing to him as Jason with going back and forth on things. Took me forever to decide if I was going to have him do any mods on the 4.0.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As a reminder - the shelter that I reserved has power, so if you want to bring a lap top, etc. you can power up. 

Please throw a few dollars into the envelope that I will have there to help with the cost of the shelter. Looking forward to it - talked to another fella today (David) from Roanoke that may come - great opportunity to meet some good guys and here some great systems.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope you guys have some time (and patience) I just finished wiring my new amp and am now fully active and my inexperience is really showing. It will play louder more cleanly but it overall sounds worse. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> I hope you guys have some time (and patience) I just finished wiring my new amp and am now fully active and my inexperience is really showing. It will play louder more cleanly but it overall sounds worse.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.


No worries man. It just takes time to get your tuning taken care of. It will sound worse for awhile till you get the tune close. Even if its not tuned properly by the meet you will get alot of help from all the guys there. I for one look forward to hearing it.

BTW if your like most of us, it will never sound good enough and there will always be improvements you can make.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

I might be able to make it. Hopefully i'll have my new amps installed by then.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JLocke said:


> I might be able to make it. Hopefully i'll have my new amps installed by then.


I thought you were dead.

[/Lost TV show reference]


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JLocke said:


> I might be able to make it. Hopefully i'll have my new amps installed by then.


When you said that you don't post much - you weren't kidding! 

It was really good meeting you yesterday, and thanks for letting me take a listen to the Focus - really nice set up already! I really look forward to hearing the updates (even if you can't make it to the meet - give me a shout on PM). 

The windows look fantastic, but I was really hoping for some sun!  

Hope to see you at the meet. 

jason


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish I had some new goodies to show off  I do have a new set of cylinder heads and rocker arms in the dining room I could bring 

Jman


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol.... Poor J-man


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

got the pm.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> I wish I had some new goodies to show off  I do have a new set of cylinder heads and rocker arms in the dining room I could bring
> 
> Jman


Dude - just bring J-Man!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha Ha 

Will do!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> got the pm.....


Yeah Ryan bring me my CNC i have left it with you long enough... =)


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Got some giveaway goodies in for the meet  Thanks again Ant!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

g0a said:


> Yeah Ryan bring me my CNC i have left it with you long enough... =)


No way Joey- you're too much of an artist with the hand router. You would have to spend too much time in front of a computer rather than working with POWER TOOLS!


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> When you said that you don't post much - you weren't kidding!
> 
> It was really good meeting you yesterday, and thanks for letting me take a listen to the Focus - really nice set up already! I really look forward to hearing the updates (even if you can't make it to the meet - give me a shout on PM).
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like the film, the pinnacle is awesome. I appreciate you letting me listen to your car, you have a very impressive setup! I scheduled my trip out of town for another weekend so i can make it to the meet. So i look forward to meeting everybody and listening to some great sounding systems.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

You want me to bring that other Zuki up


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JLocke said:


> I scheduled my trip out of town for another weekend so i can make it to the meet. So i look forward to meeting everybody and listening to some great sounding systems.


I am glad to hear that - look forward to hanging out - it looks like we will have a good turnout - I just wish we could ensure the weather that weekend is like the weather is going to be this weekend


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Last I heard it is supposed to be 70 degrees and sunny...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be fantastic! Much better then the weather last time


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

10 day forecast comes out tomorrow, but it's hard to trust anything beyond tomorrow around here!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

so far it looks like I might be able to make it.....lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Jacob from Sundown Audio and I are definitely coming to the meet. I'll bring a BM mkIII out of the box to look at and Jacob is bringing some of his new toys to show off as well.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Put me down as well for Saturday. I'll have the car setup with the same tune that it had at SBN INAC finals this past weekend.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

psycle_1 said:


> Put me down as well for Saturday. I'll have the car setup with the same tune that it had at SBN INAC finals this past weekend.


Glad to have ya - look forward to listening to that set up.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is going to be huge! Who needs SBN? We got the NC meet.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

It is shaping up quite nicely! Should be lots of fun 

Jman


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I need to do an install in my car before we go.
Havent started yet =)


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Better get crackin Joey!


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

I should have my DEH-P880PRS installed by then, I am popping my active cherry :laugh3:. I don't have high expectations for my initial tune, so hopefully I can get some pointers at the GTG.

Oh, I pm'ed Jason, figured I'd mention it here as well. I bought 10 sets of nice RCA's (the 20 foot ones posted in the hot deals forum) before they sold out. I installed 3 last night in the car, most if not all of the remainder will be donated as door prizes next weekend.

See everyone next weekend!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Bump for one week and update on list. Those who are maybes can you guys confirm within the next few days so we can divide up cost of reserving the shelter to pay Jason. 

If you want to be apart of the giveaway then you MUST either reply in this thread or PM Jason or I prior to the meet or your name will NOT be in the drawing. There will be items for both days but the majority of items will be given away on Saturday so if your going to sign up then reply with what day you are signing up for, you may only pick one day even if your going to be there both days. Those with very limited experience or no system at all please mention that as it may benefit you greatly!  Unfortunately this time we are not going to be allowing vendors/installers to participate in the giveaway. There are of course restrictions on those who win:

A. Items cant be sold.
B. Must be used in Your vehicle
C. Must be installed within 60 days
D. Must post up a review (with pictures) of the items on here and at least one other car audio forum. 

Here is a light schedule for Saturday, still not sure about Sunday yet. You can thank Jason for the Military time, haha. 

0900 - 1000 - Arrive and meet and greet
1000 - 1200 - Listening and feedback
1200 - 1400 - Lunch - drive locally to whatever you prefer to eat
1400 - 1430 - giveaways
1430 - 1730 - Listening and feedback

1) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards) 
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend - probably Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) Saturday
15) Harvey (harv226)
16) assuming Jon (jooonnn) Maybe
17) ? (JLocke) Maybe
18) Jacob (Sundown)
19) ? (bikerider)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Saturday only for me


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Saturday only for me as well. REALLY looking forward to it next weekend!!!


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Saturday may be iffy for me, found out today my son has a baseball game in Lake Norman Saturday at 12:30  and my wife will be in Myrtle Beach all weekend. By time I could get to High Point sounds like things will be wrapping up.

If there's going to be anything going on Sunday I will try to make it then (or try to plan better for the next GTG).


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Saturday is definite for me. Maybe Sunday, I'm not sure just yet. 

I'm looking forward to hearing some good cars.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

j-man said:


> Better get crackin Joey!


Damn now Broc wants me to build his car before the meet too.
sheesh


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, this is shaping up to be a huge meet. I'm really going to try to get there for at least two or so hours.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll definitely be there on saturday.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Me and manstretch will be there Saturday.

1) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards) 
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend - probably Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) Saturday
15) Harvey (harv226)
16) assuming Jon (jooonnn) Maybe
17) ? (JLocke) Maybe
18) Jacob (Sundown)
19) ? (bikerider)
20) Kyle (JoeDirte)
21) Kyle (manstretch)


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be there both days Drake  Since most are going to be there on Saturday, put me down for Sundays drawing. Is there a category for limited skill??? 

Jman


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll probably be there Saturday.

1) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards)
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend - probably Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) Saturday
15) Harvey (harv226)
16) assuming Jon (jooonnn) Maybe
17) ? (JLocke) Maybe
18) Jacob (Sundown)
19) ? (bikerider)
20) Kyle (JoeDirte)
21) Kyle (manstretch) 
22) Hajji (psycle_1) probably Saturday


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be visiting some family around Greensboro that weekend, I will attend on Saturday, looking forward to it....

) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards)
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend - probably Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) Saturday
15) Harvey (harv226)
16) assuming Jon (jooonnn) Maybe
17) ? (JLocke) Maybe
18) Jacob (Sundown)
19) ? (bikerider)
20) Kyle (JoeDirte)
21) Kyle (manstretch) 
22) Hajji (psycle_1) probably Saturday 
23) Jared (dodgeman70592) Saturday


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Wish there was time to whip up a lossless demo disc to handout so we are all listening to the same thing from car to car. Maybe next time.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jason can do it.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Count me in for Saturday I think I found a friend in Charlotte to visit for the night! can't wait to meet everyone especially you bertholomey. my car is probably going to be all ripped apart as I've been doing a lot of work on it. hopefully i can get some feedback on some solidworks designs i've been working on as well!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> Count me in for Saturday I think I found a friend in Charlotte to visit for the night! can't wait to meet everyone especially you bertholomey. my car is probably going to be all ripped apart as I've been doing a lot of work on it. hopefully i can get some feedback on some solidworks designs i've been working on as well!


That is good news - looking forward to it as well. 

I will put together a disc.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I will put together a disc.


If we need some more while onsite then I can bring some empty discs and burn a few, nice thing about having a carputer


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

The Drake said:


> If we need some more while onsite then I can bring some empty discs and burn a few, nice thing about having a carputer


See now that's just plain bragging!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like I will be able to make it on Sunday.....see you guys there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic - I think you will have a great time.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Looks like I will be able to make it on Sunday.....see you guys there.


Great news, glad you will be able to make it!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

My stock AC delco battery is about 6 years old now......wondering if I should pre-emptively pickup a Diehard Sears Platinum this week before my first meet!

Quick question does anyone know why,when i disconnect my battery negative terminal to do work on my car and reconnect it, when i start the car the car shakes a LOT when its idle. My voltage reads around 11-12ish sometimes even when its shaking. Once I get back to 13 or so it stops shaking. My car usually stays above 13.2 whenever driving though.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

jooonnn said:


> My stock AC delco battery is about 6 years old now......wondering if I should pre-emptively pickup a Diehard Sears Platinum this week before my first meet!
> 
> Quick question does anyone know why,when i disconnect my battery negative terminal to do work on my car and reconnect it, when i start the car the car shakes a LOT when its idle. My voltage reads around 11-12ish sometimes even when its shaking. Once I get back to 13 or so it stops shaking. My car usually stays above 13.2 whenever driving though.




Newer car I take it? Sounds like the ecm is relearning the idle and what not.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

61F and Mostly Sunny forecasted for Saturday! I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got the Focal discs I can bring


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be bringing a few disks as well.....


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

I will be there Sunday, not Saturday. So modified list is

1) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man)
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Sunday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards)
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend - probably Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) Saturday
15) Harvey (harv226)
16) assuming Jon (jooonnn) Maybe
17) ? (JLocke) Maybe
18) Jacob (Sundown)
19) Kyle (JoeDirte)
20) Kyle (manstretch)
21) Hajji (psycle_1) probably Saturday
22) Jared (dodgeman70592) Saturday


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Dave is trying to talk me into driving down Sunday. Still not sure just yet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you would have a good time ramos - I'd love to get a chance to hear your car - the last time I saw it, you were changing out the mids in the doors - I'd like to see / hear any updates that you have done.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I always bring discs with me so I have the songs that I'm most familiar with to evaluate sound. I have all the Focal discs, Sheffield Drive and Drum & Track Record, several Telarc discs and multiple other random great recordings and songs to use. I'll have all these discs with me. I have 3 discs that I specifically made to use to evaluate systems also. You guys are welcome to use any of these discs while we're there. Unless I'm using them.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Is it Friday yet??


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Is it Friday yet??


I know, right? I'm still in Queens, NY - watching the planes fly past my hotel window on their way to land at Leguardia - I can't wait to get back to NC - especially NC people


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

saMxp said:


> 61F and Mostly Sunny forecasted for Saturday! I don't want to jinx it.


You did jinx it! looks like we are going to get some rain on Sunday...


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

My car is still in pieces, and in the testing ideas stage. So don't exect much from it lol


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Please take me off the list. i just came down with a sinus infection so it would be pointless for me to listen to any cars and work has picked up so I'll have to come in over the weekend.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

The Drake said:


> You did jinx it! looks like we are going to get some rain on Sunday...


Yeah, scattered thunderstorms on Sunday, but hopefully the forecast remains mostly sunny for Saturday!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Gasps I still haven't concocted some sort of roof for my midbass magnets to stay under to protect it from the rain in my doors.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> Gasps I still haven't concocted some sort of roof for my midbass magnets to stay under to protect it from the rain in my doors.


Haha, shove a piece of Ensolite above it!


----------



## TinCup (Jul 25, 2007)

Drake- Harvey received terrible news this morning that his niece passed away. He will not be able to attend this weekend.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

saMxp said:


> Haha, shove a piece of Ensolite above it!


I found this vinyl gutter end piece that looks like a mini roof that seems like it would fit perfectly fine above the magnet and even has a place i can drill/screw it to attach it to the door frame above the speaker. I've been reading about people using tupperware and ensolite but how do they get it to stick above the speaker?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

TinCup said:


> Drake- Harvey received terrible news this morning that his niece passed away. He will not be able to attend this weekend.


awww, man, sorry to hear about that  Give Harv our best and let him know that he has people praying for him and the family.


----------



## harv226 (Dec 6, 2006)

Drake, thank you for the kind words. As John said I had a neice pass away, and will not be able to make the meet this weekend. Hope everyone has a great time. I will be wishing I was there, but I need to take care of family.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgive me, I'm new to this but when exactly is everyone showing up on Saturday and what is recommended to bring?

Also please add Khai to the list for Saturday, he will be attending it with me as well.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Nevermind about the time I asked, I re-read page 4 

Anyways, does anyone know of a local nearby shop that can sell me a DEI 451M or something similar? I bought actuators for my doors (I have manual locks) to hook up to my Viper 5901 but can't seem to find anywhere offline to get some sort of relay that I can use with my viper alarm.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

We never said a starting time for Sunday. I know that Sam, Jason, and I are going to church in the morning and didn't plan on meeting at the park until 12-1pm, but if any of you guys want to meet earlier, feel free. We aren't reserving the shelter on Sunday so that wont matter. 

Small change in the giveaway, since we havent heard from many people about signing up for the giveaway, we will just get a list onsite of who wants to participate on which day and for what items (that way no one will win something they cant/wont use). 

Looks like we got about 27 people planning to show up for the weekend. We will just have to cram into that park somehow, haha! Unfortunatley its getting to be a better chance for rain on Sunday so if your coming on Sunday prepare for rain! 

) Drake (The Drake) Saturday & Sunday
2) Jason (bertholomey) Saturday & Sunday
3) Sam (saMxp) Saturday & Sunday
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
5) Ryan (slade1274)
6) ? (Need-sq) Maybe
7) John (j-man) Saturday & Sunday
8) Joey (g0a) possibly w/ Mark and Broc
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Mike (bikerider) Saturday
11) John (TinCup) Saturday
12) David (David_Edwards) Sunday
13) Tim (ungo4) + friend Saturday
14) Nick (electrodynamic) Saturday
15) assuming Jon (jooonnn) w/ Khai Saturday
16) ? (JLocke)
17) Jacob (Sundown)
18) ? (bikerider)
19) Kyle (JoeDirte)
20) Kyle (manstretch)
21) Jared (dodgeman70592) Saturday 
22) John (minibox)
23) (ramos)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow this is going to be a great turnout.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Question for people going on Sunday - what time are you going to get there? I ask because I need to leave by 3 PM,trying to figure out when to get there.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

From the sound of Drakes post, between noon and 1. I am not sure for anyone else on Sunday. I am a heathen  so I can be there anytime  Then again my car is "wannabe" SQ 

Jman


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

John, at least you have grilles covering your speakers. LOL I've planned on making covers for mine for two years, haha!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Jacob and I may not be able yo make it. We were planning on coming on Sunday but we have to pick up two vehicles in SC on Saturday, which means we may not be able to make a full day of it on Sunday.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I know I will be at the venue around 9:30am on Sunday.....


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Leaving for charlotte in a few mins so I can crash at a friends for the night then go to be at the meet around 945


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Had an absolute blast today. It was excellent getting to meet some locals from the forum and to hear some high quality installs. Definitely motivates me. 

Thanks to everyone who participated and made this a great experience.


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

Agreed, thanks to everyone to making this a great day and thanks to Jason, Drake (and Sam?) for setting this up. I enjoyed meeting everyone and now I think Parts Express is going to have a few W3 orders.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Going to get an early start tomorrow....


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

great meeting everyone although I don't think i still remember which usernames go for which people haha


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolute blast guys, definetely will try to meet up again. Wish I could come Sunday, but have to head back to the house. Appreciate all the input and enjoyed listening and talking with you great folks.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a great turn out yesterday! Great guys and great systems! 

Here are some pics that I took (it always happens that I forget to take pictures at these things)....

Line Up









Tim's (Ungo4) Prelude









my bimmer









Jon's (jooonnn) Toyota









Kendal's (Notloudenuf) Milan









Kyle's (JoeDirte) Tahoe









Kyle's (JoeDirte) Tahoe









Kyle's (JoeDirte) Tahoe









Kyle's (JoeDirte) Tahoe









Ryan's (Slade1274) false floor - STi


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Continued

Lake view









Lake view





























WINNERS!









Looking forward to Part 2 - but the weather is certainly looks daunting.....we will probably do more listening than talking today


----------



## Bosworth Audio (Oct 30, 2009)

On my way up for part of today


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BEST..............DAY....................EVER!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a great time, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

It was a really great get together! Lots of fantastic sounding cars. Always fun to hang out with guys that share the same enthusiasm for a hobby. Especially one so many other people don't understand 

Congrats to Ryan on his MSU Spartans defeating my Volunteers 


Looking forward for the next one! 

Jman


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you guys get to hear the crappy cars from Virginia


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

I heard the Camry before the battery died , all I can say is amazing. So was Ramos' Altima, even without a tune.

Great time today as well on a cloudy day. Heard and saw several amazing cars and got some nice pointers on my own. Also met a bunch of nice people who I hope to see again soon.

Now we have tornado warnings here


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Between Dave's Car and a stock Camry I'd take Dave's but it was a close call. Seriously, Dave's car sounded great and deserves all the accolades it has garnered. 

It was great to meet everyone and hear everyone's cars. Sorry if I forgot you guy's names, I'm not good with names at all. 

We need to do it again soon. This is the future of our hobby we're supporting and getting new people interested will ensure the survival of SQ.

Tim


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

ungo4 said:


> We need to do it again soon. This is the future of our hobby we're supporting and getting new people interested will ensure the survival of SQ.
> 
> Tim


I agree 100 percent. i hope to make it to the next show


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Had a great time. Really could have stayed and talked forever. Awesome group of guys and awesome installs.

Can't wait for the next meet.

Best thing is, I've got something else to listen to besides the Focal disc!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I want to first thank Jason and Drake for holding this event. I truely enjoyed myself(except for the down time for the weird charging problem).
I heard some really nice cars today and a I heard some that have a great foundation to really tune and dial in. I am happy to get any feedback from anyone that listened to my car as well.
I loved meeting everyone and I hope we have another one soon...


----------



## TinCup (Jul 25, 2007)

Drake & Jason thanks for organizing the meet.
I couldn’t think of a better way of spending a Saturday. What a knowledgeable and easy going group of people. There were some phenomenal sounding systems. This meet has definitely given me a better direction for my install. I can’t wait until the next meet…


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you guys for organizing the meet. It was great fun meeting all of you, and getting to listen to everyone's cars. Hopefully next go round I will have more of the car completed. Maybe even tuned lol


----------



## Bosworth Audio (Oct 30, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> I want to first thank Jason and Drake for holding this event. I truely enjoyed myself(except for the down time for the weird charging problem).
> I heard some really nice cars today and a I heard some that have a great foundation to really tune and dial in. I am happy to get any feedback from anyone that listened to my car as well.
> I loved meeting everyone and I hope we have another one soon...




I had one criticism on your car David... Your charging system! But I know just the man that'll hook you up with an alternator that could charge 5 cars at once.

It was a pleasure meeting everyone that was still there yesterday.


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

Would anyone in/near the Raleigh area like to help myself and JoeDirte with some RTA'ing soon? I just ordered the hardware, but it would be nice to have some guidance using the software.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Bosworth Audio said:


> I had one criticism on your car David... Your charging system! But I know just the man that'll hook you up with an alternator that could charge 5 cars at once.
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting everyone that was still there yesterday.



Chad,
If we(Slade and I) were not both hooked up together to a small output socket I thow my power supply would have been fine....I blame the "Old guy" :laugh:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Feedback from the longest distance:
Great meet again! Thanks guys for orgainzing another successful meet. Glad I came up and already looking forward to the next one. Judging by the outcome on Saturday, you may need to book both "shelters" to give us the whole area next time.  

I guess I'm mirroring the afore mentioned sentiment that I heard quite a few great cars and some more with great potential. It was worth the drive- even the drive home through the various storms and tornado warnings. Sorry I missed the MSU/Tenn game, but happy with the outcome regardless. I think I would have had a heart attack watching it anyway.

Be prepared guys for justifying the drive down to the nort of ATL suburb area if I get a meet put together.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Sorry I missed the MSU/Tenn game, but happy with the outcome regardless. I think I would have had a heart attack watching it anyway.


Glad you guys took out Tn. I’m still pissed UK got beat and Duke is still in it. 



slade1274 said:


> Be prepared guys for justifying the drive down to the nort of ATL suburb area if I get a meet put together.


Luckily, I’m only about 3 hours from ATL. I’ll be at that one, unless something comes up.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Be prepared guys for justifying the drive down to the nort of ATL suburb area if I get a meet put together.



I would definitely try to attend. Very nice meeting you Saturday!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

manstretch said:


> Would anyone in/near the Raleigh area like to help myself and JoeDirte with some RTA'ing soon? I just ordered the hardware, but it would be nice to have some guidance using the software.


Hey Kyle & Kyle,

I know Drake could probably give you the information - he is local to you, but he has been extremely busy. Sam is good with the RTA, but he is in Winston. If it is just walking you through some stuff over the phone - I think Ryan might be willing to do that. 

I wish I could help (other than offering other's services ), but I have never used it myself. BTW - I hope I didn't screw up the TA too much when I futzed with your 9887 :worried:

I know in talking with several guys in this immediate area, we would really like to get together with you guys again soon.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Hey Kyle & Kyle,
> 
> I know Drake could probably give you the information - he is local to you, but he has been extremely busy. Sam is good with the RTA, but he is in Winston. If it is just walking you through some stuff over the phone - I think Ryan might be willing to do that.
> 
> ...


We prefer "The Kyle's", actually  Thanks for reply!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

JoeDirte said:


> We prefer "The Kyle's", actually  Thanks for reply!


Don't you mean the Kyles; or is it the Kyles'...... or even the Kyles's


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Don't you mean the Kyles; or is it the Kyles'...... or even the Kyles's


You're right, it's getting too confusing. I think the other Kyle should find a different forum.


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> Hey Kyle & Kyle,
> 
> I know Drake could probably give you the information - he is local to you, but he has been extremely busy. Sam is good with the RTA, but he is in Winston. If it is just walking you through some stuff over the phone - I think Ryan might be willing to do that.
> 
> ...


No worries, if anything you made it better, btw I prefer to be Kyle #1.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Glad you guys took out Tn. I’m still pissed UK got beat and Duke is still in it.


Easy on my Vols there Erin  Especially if you are a UK fan, I'll just bring up football  J/K Hell, I had UK to win the NC on every one of my brackets!!

Ryan, if you set up a meet I will definitely drive over for the GTG. 

One more time, it was great to see and meet everyone and get to hear some really bad-ass setups! 

Jman


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jman, do you enjoy getting shanked? You must, because you're begging for me to shank you the first time we meet in person.

LOL! J/K. 


football? What's that?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha Ha 

Nah man, I'm good


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Jman....next time you are gonna get some seat time in my car too!! I also missed listening to a few cars that I want to listen to as well...


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent meet, I am glad everyone that came was able to make it! Those that werent, dont worry we will have many more in the future. Weather was beautiful on Saturday, little chilly in the morning but it warmed up nicely. Sunday a little dreary but without those days then we wouldnt appreciate the good ones  

Thanks again Jason for putting up with me pushing stuff on you for the meet, next time I will be able to invest more time and attention. 

Some great sounding systems, wished there was more time to listen to be honest. The Kyles we will definitely have to get together sometime here soon, PM me, I am free pretty much most of this week/weekend other than reworking how to cool down the frickin computer in the trunk, its disconnected and out right now. I just wish I had the opportunity to tune the system prior to the meet. 

David, glad we Finally were able to get together after all these months of talking about it, haha. Enjoyed listening to your car, I like a lot more mid/subbass but ya know, I am a basshead  I would have wanted you to hear my car but it didnt sound very good from the lack of tuning. 

Congrats to all the winners and Thanks again to all the vendors and Ryan for donating the prizes! 

A few pictures 

























Crowd from Sunday









You know it still amazes me that at a car audio meet no one had jumper cables, lol!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a great time on Sunday as well. Thanks David and Ramos for coming down from VA - you guys added a lot to our meet, and everyone enjoyed talking with you guys, getting pointers, and listening to your cars. 

Ramos - I loved the sound of the L8's in your car - very musical, and those Clarus 5.25's were amazing - even with a flat eq on the 701. 

Thank you Tim for re-listening to my car - I'm glad I asked you to so I could get some pointers. I hope that David and I can address those items in the near future  I was extremely impressed with the Prelude - very innovative in your approach to speaker placement (or what worked best out of a lot of experimentation) - it worked! Fantastic sound all the way around - I could have sat in there for hours going through my music. 

Ken - I had a great time talking with you - thank you for coming and hanging out with us - I wish you the best as you move to SC. 

Mike - I missed hearing your car, but there will be another chance I'm sure in the near future. We also might get together for a bike ride 

Sam - thank you so much for listening again to my car and giving me feedback - I definitely want to get together in the near future to listen. I really interested in the direction you take with the M3 (I love that car - probably why it is prominent in every group of pics I take). 

A few more photos (these are starting to all look the same - I wish I would have taken more shots of the installs - I did get yours Ramos )




















Ryan was helping out Mike on some issues.



















Drake - I'm glad I finally got to spend a little time in your car (finally!) - wow! So complex - a whole 'nother level. I love the Scans - every time I have had a chance to listen, that impression is reinforced. The L8s played with authority, and the Fi had huge impact - a lot of fun to dial in - just enough to give that dynamic sound. I want a call / PM when you get it to your satisfaction (tuning wise) - it will be worth a trip to Raleigh!

Thank you for coming to the meet - and for those who missed it - there will be another chance soon.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you to Jason and Drake for putting the meet together. It was great meeting everyone on saturday, i had a blast. I look forward to more meet ups here in NC.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> Jman....next time you are gonna get some seat time in my car too!! I also missed listening to a few cars that I want to listen to as well...


I hear ya David!! I was anxious to hear it but I wouldn't have been able to call myself a Vol fan if we had made it to our first final four in school history and I missed it  

I hope by the next one I have my set-up in much better shape. Get rid of all that mess in the hatch and dial in the new components. Mine always sounds good until we have a get together and I hear everyone else's  

Jman


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

j-man said:


> I hope by the next one I have my set-up in much better shape. Get rid of all that mess in the hatch and dial in the new components. Mine always sounds good until we have a get together and I hear everyone else's
> 
> Jman


By "Get rid of all that mess in the hatch" do you mean those Fi Q's ? 

Started working on a completely new center console design yesterday after this weekend's meet. Definitely made me step in a bit different direction.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

i'm definitely inspired by Ryan's false floor and hope to do something similar for my install.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Daniel, after this morning it may all be for sale  I got rear ended by some stupid bimbo doing 55 in a 35 while I was making a right turn. Left rear of the car is tore all to hell! May or may not be totaled have to wait and see. I am so depressed and pissed off right now don't know what I am going to do 

Jman


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

look at it as a chance to start over with fresh gear.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awww, man- that sucks in the worst way! 

I assume by your postin on the site that you are ok- and that is a good thing.


I know of a white one in cherry condition


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> look at it as a chance to start over with fresh gear.


Some of his "stale" gear isn't even broken in!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I hear ya Erin, I am not worried about the gear so much, I am changing the sound system stuff all the time anyways  I have put a ton of money into making my baby faster and look good. I have an unhealthy relationship with my car  She is my wife and kids since I have none for real, and now she may be gone  It's fricking killing me.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha ha 

Thats right Ryan, you do don't you  I may have to consider that once I find out the extent of damage.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I understand. I’ve put hundreds of hours into my car. I dread the day I wreck it or something happens to it. I don’t really look forward to starting over, but then again, I’ve learned so much that at least it would be quicker and look better. 

As long as my civic is running I’m keeping it. I’m hoping it’ll be a 200k+ car. Really hoping.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Snapped a couple pics with the phone:



















I was to chicken sh*t to open the hatch and see what id did to my box and amps


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

j-man said:


> Snapped a couple pics with the phone:
> 
> 
> I was to chicken sh*t to open the hatch and see what id did to my box and amps


FUDGE!!!! That sucks bad. Hope the ins. co. is as easy to work with as mine was with my deer incident.

Best of luck.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude! I hate that for you - you can't trust that anyone is paying attention while driving anymore, or that they even know how to drive. 

I really hope you can get it sorted out with the insurance company. This sure has been a hard couple days for you. Please give me a call if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

That would have wiped out the box we were talking about!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Does insurance cover any of the audio equipment damaged etc since it wasn't your fault?


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

J man, that sucks. I had a car totaled a few years ago and its never fun. It is a good way to move on if you've ever wanted to try something else and just haven't bit the bullet for what ever reason. It sucks though if you have a nice car, well taken care of, and paid for and have to start over. At least you don't have hundreds or thousands of hours in tuning like Dave does. 

The car doesn't look real bad, it will interesting to see if they actually total it or not. F bodies are still holding pretty good value as far as I know.

Tim


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

ouch j-man, really sorry to hear about that. Glad that your ok. What was the condition of the other driver and their vehicle? Will be praying for your situation that there isnt any physical damage, sometimes that can rear its ugly head days after a wreck because you have so much adrenaline running through your body you dont notice it immediately afterwards.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is awful news! I am of course still interested in those subs, but the car was absolutely beautiful! Hopefully you will receive good news soon and everything will be taken care of hassle free.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Yep, if I still had a cubby hole box it would have been destroyed for sure! 

As far as insurance, it remains to be seen. I called mine(Gieco) and let them know what was going on, then called hers and filed with them(AllState) just waiting to hear from the adjuster. I have already got a rental which will be billed to them and have gone to the ER for xrays. No breaks or fractures just a badly bruised back in the middle between shoulder blades. Gave me some wimpy painkillers I will save for a rainy day 

I hope they deem it repairable. Last year when I was looking into buying a Vette the credit union told me it had a value of $12,000 so should still be above or right at $10,000. 

My rates have always run so high due to tickets  that I have never added any of my aftermarket stuff to the policy. I am pretty certain what is damaged will be on me. Hopefully nothing 

Thanks again for the support! It is really appreciated. 


Jman


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

J,
Sorry to hear about your loss....stuff like that sucks in the worse way.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh man, sorry to hear/see this J-man. At least you are ok, but I know some of your pride is shattered, such a beautiful car. I hope everything turns out for the best....


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

Too bad j-man, glad you're ok... and you had all those shiny new parts to install as well.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya know Kyle, there is that! Least I hadn't already spent the 3-5 grand on getting the heads,cam, and other parts installed


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

j-man, glad you are OK. Cars can be replaced, you can't.

Great to meet you this weekend.

PS - IMO your car is not totaled.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear it j-man. Not sure how the other guy didn't hear your stereo/exhaust!  Glad you're ok.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> I
> Ramos - I loved the sound of the L8's in your car - very musical, and those Clarus 5.25's were amazing - even with a flat eq on the 701.


They are sls 8's, and thank you. It was a pleasure to listen to your car as well. It's sounding fantastic.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys, after being inspired 1000x fold, I decided to re-work my car a bit this weekend! Check it out:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tive-tips-advice-appreciated.html#post1005346

I would greatly appreciate any and all advice!


----------

